# 5.5 ADA tank



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

Hello everyone,
I hope you will be pleased with this one! I have worked really hard in this scape. This tank is only 2 months old.Thanks, Eric.


----------



## qpixo (Sep 9, 2006)

WoW! dude it's beautiful! Congratulation!
Can you tell us what kind of setup do you have? and what kind of plants?
I hope plants in my 5.5 gal will get that good soon [-o<


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

tank looks great---what plant is that one far right forground?


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

riccia i think? Nice Aquascape i love those Downoi


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Wow, awesome dow noi Eric! Great Job!


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

xcooperx said:


> riccia i think? Nice Aquascape i love those Downoi


Er? Looks like dwarf sag or some type of hairgrass to me.


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

The plant in the far right back is mini riccia. The grassy stuff is not Hair grass. It is a relative to the dwarf hair grass, but it grows rounder, thick blades and under intense lighting it bends more downward.


----------



## Aaron (Feb 12, 2004)

Great work Erik! Post a full tank shot would you? we wanna see it in all its glory. Where'd you get that eleocharis thing? Very cool... hook a brutha up!

Did you get to see the HAS show last weekend? some good stuff...


----------



## jlui83 (Apr 22, 2006)

Erirku said:


> The plant in the far right back is mini riccia. The grassy stuff is not Hair grass. It is a relative to the dwarf hair grass, but it grows rounder, thick blades and under intense lighting it bends more downward.


What is the name of the plant in the front right side... the relative to the dwarf hair grass.......??


----------



## SUBORPHAN (Apr 20, 2006)

What is the name of the plant(s) in the front left and centre that have serrated leaves? really like them ones.


----------



## krisw (Jan 31, 2005)

The growth looks really healthy. I, too, am interested to know what the grass elecharis-looking plant is.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

SUBORPHAN said:


> What is the name of the plant(s) in the front left and centre that have serrated leaves? really like them ones.


That's the Downoi.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Great looking tank! Everything is so healthy and I love the downoi. Do you have to use CO2 to grow it?


----------



## Scottio (Apr 29, 2006)

Drool....Downoi. They're selling them at $30 a pop in the stores in Hawaii. By the looks of it he's got about $250-300 worth of it at retail price.

Hey, if you're ever in the need to trim them I would gladly take some off your hands  

Beautiful tank.


----------



## dhavoc (Mar 17, 2006)

Scottio, buy from other forum members. got like 12 of them for 3-4 bucks each from a guy there, much smaller than the ones you see here, but with co2 and ferts, they grow pretty quick.


----------

